# January Transfer Window Thread For Every Known Football Club In Existence (excluding FC Barcelona)



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

dont fuck this up boy


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

thread title bama

can't wait for a month's worth of DDG to Real rubbish :mark:


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

De Gea ain't going nowhere...I hope.

Thanks to a bunch of rubbish news, I have no effing clue as to who will be signed in Jan - we have been linked with Godin, Hummels, Bale, Strootman, Coleman, Cuadrado, and whatnot. Sounds like United is the target for virtually every player currently in Europe going by this nonsense.

Most realistic possibility - Ron Vlaar. 

Strootman is a possibility due to over-abundance of dubious sources claiming the deal is already done. But even so, more chances of this happening in the summer.

Oh, and quoting Strootman:

"I absolutely do not see Roma as just an intermediate step in my career...But I do think a player who performs well here will get to the absolute top quicker."

So, Roma is not an intermediate step, but not the absolute top he aims for? Basically contradicts himself in the later part of that statement. Genius.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Wasting more money on another CB only means we're even less likely to develop a decent partnership there which should be the main aim for now to give 2/3 CBs a consistent run together and see how they work out. If we're sticking with 3 at the back then a left sided one would work because I don't trust Rojo or Evans. I guess a Vlaar would be fine but not if it's at the expense of Jones and Smalling getting a run together because no CB will be quick fix.

Will be overjoyed when Strootman retires and we can stop being linked with him. Will take Carrick and Blind over his crocked legs all day long.*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Not really. There's a difference in being at a club and thinking its merely a stop on the road to playing at a Barca/Madrid etc and being at a club and acknowledging the existence of clubs above that but being happy at the level you're at for now.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Donut to Real


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

skipped over vidal for knee problems
massively overpay for someone who isn't even roma's best midfielder

i didnt understand the massive strootman hype before his terrible knee injury. i would've thought the last thing united needed right now were more crocked players.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

I agree that Strootman is not needed. I mentioned it earlier. But it seems like these rumors unfortunately carry some weight.

No midfield reinforcements are required considering we have Blind and Herrera who show so much potential and Carrick for another two seasons atleast. Fellaini is also a useful option for the PL games. But a CB is definitely needed because Jones is injury prone and we cannot afford to rely on Evans all the time. 

I would go for one decent CB to partner Smalling and its all set for CL football. Rafa and Valencia, Young and Shaw have the RB and LB positions covered. Blind could just develop into another Carrick type player in a couple of years and Herrera oozes class; hopefully his legal issues wrt match fixing don't become too serious. 

Rotation would keep all these players happy.

While I am at it, I would also like to say that Mata and Di Maria up front could both be kept happy by rotating as well. Mata should not be sold since he seems more like a loyal long term player as compared to ADM.

EDIT: Didn't mention Rojo. Still can't say if he's solid enough for the long term.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

rockhead/joel/redeadrip, we can has cech???


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Don't think Jose will let us have Cech tbh, though we're not an immediate threat to Chelsea so there's a possibility. We need a GK badly and a striker too, not sure we can spend much with the whole FFP investigation though. Not too keen on Berahino myself amid all the rumours.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Jose may let you have Cech but JOEL wont. Bans everywhere.

Strootman is a good player but hasn't shown anything since returning from injury. Unless it's a seriously cut price deal I wouldn't consider him. If we're going after a CM, which we only really need through injury, then I'd be looking at Schneiderlin.

I'd genuinely sign any decent defender with a decent injury record. Even Pique the Potato would be a good option. By far the biggest issue with our defenders is their inability to stay fit - Vlaar/Fonte would be good signings IMO. We'be also been linked with Laporte, who looks a bit special. I'd test Madrid's resolve with Varane too.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Irish Jet is correct. I have already told Mourinho that Cech will not be sold to an English team. 

In all honesty, I hope he likes his new role and stays. But if he has to go, then I hope it's not in the Premier League. It's hard enough seeing one club legend in that disgusting sky blue top, would be horible to see another wearing some filthy top.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

meanwhile in Scotland:

- Lewis Macleod is headed to Brentford, confirming once and for all how fucked Rangers' future is

- Celtic to plunder the Norwegian league by signing Mix Diskerud

- speaking of Celtic, Virgil van Dijk is pretty much gone to England already

- and they're looking at Dundee United's Stuart Armstrong and Nadir Ciftci to reinvest the cash instead of making up a European standard defence

- West Brom are scouting Kilmarnock's Robbie Muirhead. "Who?" says every non-Killie fan

- Neil Lennon is looking at signing Kris Commons from Celtic to Bolton

- Aberdeen are linked with absolutely fucking nobody as usual


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Thread title









Cech shouldn't sit on bench, he's too good for that. Can't see going him to another premiership club tho, maybe Roma?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Just sign a fucking keeper.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I'd be happy with Laporte tbh, Vlaar or Fonte not so much. Vlaar himself has been a crock injury wise down the years and we already have Jones, Evans and Smalling who fill that treatment room often enough


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

blid have said gladbach are buying thorgan hazard for 6.3 mil


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Is that just Chelsea's thing now? Bringing up talented young players then selling them off when they don't become first team regulars?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

And making profit, which as a business is very important.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Liverpool have been linked with Stephan el Shaarawy today. Havn't seen much of him in Serie A, what is he like?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The Times are saying City are in for Bony. £20m or so.

Don't buy it, with the AFCON coming up it would make very little sense.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> The Times are saying City are in for Bony. £20m or so.
> 
> Don't buy it, with the AFCON coming up it would make very little sense.


Yeah, i dont see that or the Mandžukić rumours either..


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Brock said:


> Liverpool have been linked with Stephan el Shaarawy today. Havn't seen much of him in Serie A, what is he like?


Inconsistent and maybe too lightweight for the Prem, although maybe not because I thought the same about Coutinho, but he has ability and pace. He might be worth taking a chance on but he's hardly lit it up for Milan outside of a six month run of form a couple seasons ago.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Transfer Window is the only reason I give a damn about New Years tbf


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

No thanks @ Shaarawy, don't need another AC Milan striker who doesn't score goals. We've met our quota on those.

Why is my font bold.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

You may never have Cech, CP.

Pretty sure clubs will come after him in January. Wouldn't be surprised if he did go. Ideally I'd like to keep him as backup for the rest of the season, before leaving in the summer. He is far too good to be our backup keeper for too long, and deserves first team action. If he goes I hope it is abroad.

Wonder if we will be in for anyone this window. Squad is great, but adding a player in a position wouldn't be bad. I do think Mohamed Salah will go out on loan or just be sold. Outside of that we will probably pick up a youngster and then sell him for PROFIT.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

I'd be all-right with El Shaaraway if the price is right and we get some help in net in from elsewhere. Someone who is proven in net and is a big improvement on Mignolet would be just what the doctor ordered (e.g. Leno or Zieler)


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Decent keeper and Lacazette to LFC plox


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Marca are saying a permanent deal for Falcao is set to be competed within the next few days, I would be surprised if that is true, don't think he has proven himself yet at United.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

I would say Falcao needs a bit more time to prove his worth at United before making it a permanent deal.

Apparently we're not signing anyone. Great. Need a striker and goalkeeper.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

An entirely new team, please, Blue Bill.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Sign Falcao and Jorge Mendes will make sure Madrid keep their hands off De Gea. Simples :shrug


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Shaqiri to us for less than £12million according to Fabrizo Romano.

Nice to see we still think offence is the best form of defence


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

BkB Hulk said:


> Just sign a fucking keeper Harry Kane.


plz


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Shaqiri can't go to Liverpool. He's good.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

We need a decent winger along with a cb and fullback.


----------



## thevaliumkid (Jan 9, 2012)

Watching motd and the grief mongers are fucking hilarious.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

As always, need a CB and CDM, pity Wenger won't see it. I'm worried that by playing Chambers as a DM today, Wenger's trying to get out of signing a DM. 

Morgan Schneiderlin would be perfect for us, he's a DM who can play as well, exactly what our system needs. Him and Rambo would be an excellent midfield pairing


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Hasn't Wenger said he wants to sign a CB and a CM?*


----------



## RATED R RULES (May 27, 2007)

As a QPR fan we are in dire need of two strikers (as long as neither is Defoe). Apparently Zarate from West Ham may have failed a medical. Crouch would be idea for our hump it up to Zamora tactic as he'd just be an upgrade though I doubt Stoke would sell. And then another option to get a few goals and ease the weight on Austins shoulders when he inevitably has a bad run

As for United I confess to having a soft spot for them (first team I followed as a kid). Definitely see no need to sign Falcao now. Thought he was great today bar a few errant touches but is there any need to do it now rather than summer? Better to wait in case he gets a bad injury or something and it's 50m down the drain. Strootman seems inevitable to me. Not certain that he's a great signing taleneted though he is tbh.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

ⓈⒺⒶⒷⓈ✔;43560010 said:


> *Hasn't Wenger said he wants to sign a CB and a CM?*


It's Wenger, what he says and what he does are two different things entirely.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Bad For Business said:


> As always, need a CB and CDM, pity Wenger won't see it. I'm worried that by playing Chambers as a DM today, Wenger's trying to get out of signing a DM.
> 
> Morgan Schneiderlin would be perfect for us, he's a DM who can play as well, exactly what our system needs. Him and Rambo would be an excellent midfield pairing


Meanwhile you're competing with Southampton for a top four spot, so they surely wouldn't sell.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

BkB Hulk said:


> Meanwhile you're competing with Southampton for a top four spot, so they surely wouldn't sell.


They showed in the Summer that they're a selling club, if the price is right, they won't refuse. Hell, knowing them, they'll probably unearth some gem even better than him.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Except Schneiderlin was the one player they refused to sell, they're now competing with (and bettering) Arsenal for a top four place, and the potential windfall for that plus the price they'd potentially get for Schneiderlin in the summer would be much more than whatever offer they'd get in January.

But sure, they'd sell him now because they sold players in the summer.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

stuff going round that miranda will be left out of atletico's squad cos he's in talks with us

others saying he's just injured

:shrug


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Kiz said:


> stuff going round that miranda will be left out of atletico's squad cos he's in talks with us
> 
> others saying he's just injured
> 
> :shrug


guarantees Nastatic will be removed from the squad list then? surely we're at the the limit for foreigners?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Ben Arfa to Nice on a free apparently. Goodnight sweet prince :mj2


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Irish Jet said:


> Shaqiri can't go to Liverpool. He's good.


You say that as if we can't make him bad :kobe

Just get a Keeper in pls


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Arsenal news? Links? 

Someone give me the gossip, please.


----------



## thevaliumkid (Jan 9, 2012)

Mikey Damage said:


> Arsenal news? Links?
> 
> Someone give me the gossip, please.


You've signed another light weight foreign att midfield pansy.

Probably.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

thevaliumkid said:


> You've signed another light weight foreign att midfield pansy.
> 
> Probably.


80% chance of them being french and u-20.


----------



## SanSebastian (Dec 22, 2014)

Bayern München has signed Joshua Kimmich who's playing for Red Bull Leipzig at the moment. VFB Stuttgart has a rebuy-clause and is buying him for 750k euro.
Bayern again is paying 7mio euro to buy him in July 2015.


----------



## thevaliumkid (Jan 9, 2012)

Hank Scorpio said:


> 80% chance of them being french and u-20.


Correct. 

Its Wenger's fav pass time. Signing lightweight foreigners.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

SanSebastian said:


> Bayern München has signed Joshua Kimmich who's playing for Red Bull Leipzig at the moment. VFB Stuttgart has a rebuy-clause and is buying him for 750k euro.
> Bayern again is paying 7mio euro to buy him in July 2015.


Haven't seen much of him, but Pep and Sammer have both been full of praise (which might just be to further the transfer along). Plus, with Hojbjerg going on loan, we may be able to find a good spot for him.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

https://twitter.com/Inter/status/551122166474100736

Podolski to Inter. It's official. That is awesome.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

kind of a weird transfer tho


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Serie A taking the dregs of the Premier League's big boys. First Torres, now Podolski.

Jonny Evans to Sampdoria or Hellas Verona or anywhere, please.


----------



## thevaliumkid (Jan 9, 2012)

And Anderson to udinese!!


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Beiber to Everton... i may have misread/glanced at the article though...


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

He's their new manager.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

scotty sinclair to villa


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Oldham supposedly announcing they're signing Chedwyn tomorrow.

hope it works out for him. i didn't want it to be with us but there's absolutely no reason why he shouldn't be allowed to continue his career in some capacity. 

even if he's only 50% of the player he was before getting sent down he'll still be head and shoulders above anything else at league one level (and a good proportion of the championship as well).


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Sarver in for Glasgow Rangers.. nice, if he gets control, but still too many cooks with over 10% shares at the min... King, Ashley, Fans, Board and now Sarver in as well..


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/30665531



> Midfielder Hatem Ben Arfa's contract with Newcastle has been ended by mutual consent, the club have confirmed.
> 
> It paves the way for the 27-year-old to move to French side Nice.







:mj2


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

That time of the year where my team loses all of its good players and brings in shit replacement, great.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Hummels to Man u for 38 mil doing the rounds..


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Podolski going to inter is a farcical move from Wenger.I am sure he has only allowed it to happen just to piss the fans of some more.This guy needs to sling it and quick


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

havent seen anyone reliable with the Hummels link, doubt it will happen


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Eh hummels to a United has been doing the rounds for years now. Doubt it will ever happen.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Andrej Kramaric is ready to start the next chapter of his career in England. The Croatian striker will eventually join Mourinho at Chelsea, but his first stop will be at Leicester City Football Club. There are bureaucratic reason tied to the rules in England that make it necessary for Kramaric to go to Leicester City first, but the deal has been reached. Today the 23 year old striker will be in London with his agent Cavaliere: he'll sign with Leicester City by Tuesday afternoon or Wednesday morning, his medical is scheduled tomorrow. Leicester City will acquire Chelsea in collaboration with Chelsea: the two clubs already have an agreement for the future transfer of Kramaric to the Blues. 

http://gianlucadimarzio.com/en/calc...leicester-city-in-collaboration-with-chelsea/


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Messi to Chelsea..........


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Valdes & Shaqiri to Everton IS ON according to my sauce.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

We Messi this summer.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Suso off to AC Milan according to reports. 

Sad if true.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

probably should've played him

rabiot to spurs, niang to newcastle and motta to milan all potentially happening.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hard to play a bloke who's been injured the whole season.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

wasn't injured for about 3 months at the start. didn't even make the bench


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

He played against Middlesbrough which was early on in the season (5 prem games + 1 CL game into the season) and got injured soon afterwards.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

rus has aids

sissoko to psg is 'advanced' according to eurosport. psg would then send rabiot on loan to spurs


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Best of luck to Sissoko at PSG. I'm sure he'll be very happy sitting next to Cabaye on the bench.


We'll go into a tailspin without him though for sure.


----------



## hulksterxpac (Jan 6, 2015)

Ched Evans to prison made me laugh in the tags.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

CGS said:


> Eh hummels to a United has been doing the rounds for years now. Doubt it will ever happen.


Would rather get Varane and Vlaar. Varane for the long term and Vlaar, as he would come cheap, could just marshall the defense. That should be enough to get us to 3rd in the Prem.

An RB in the summer too. I think a midfield of Blind, Carrick and Herrera would do even for the CL if we have them all at once without injuries, so no immediate need for reinforcements there.

I rather think LvG will not make any signings this window. He seems to think we have enough CBs for the targets set this season. If any buy will be made, it will come only if we suffer some big losses in the upcoming games.

EDIT: Seems like Vlaar's linked to Napoli atm.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

brb lubing up for imminent swansea penetration


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Strange sort of signing, especially with Aguero coming back around the time he'll be available. 

Great player though. After seeing how he linked up with Gylfi he should easily click with Silva.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's shown that without those 2 we really have no option up front. we really can expect kun to be out for a month and dzeko really is hot or cold. plus we're getting 25 mil for negredo at the end of the season, and with nasty and sinclair likely out the door it works out alright.

plus usually with us, the annual pay gets included in the fee.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Navas will be fucking happy..


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

would suggest it's the end of the road for jojo too


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

A diamond with Aguero and Silva playing off of him would be incredible.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

If we read the papers by Feb we will have Silva and Draxler on the left, Aguero in the free role, Nasri/Navas on the right in a 3 behind Benteke or Bony.

With Barkley and Pogba in the midfield. 

Fucking love the press.. 

Side note: KIZ see demi's goal?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Thiago Motta to Milan? don't they have enough old, injury prone CM's?

standard Milan signing tbh


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Is Shaqiri sold yet?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Is Shaqiri sold yet?


No, but stoke are linked... lol.


----------



## Renegator (Dec 15, 2014)

:wall


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

City in for another Club. Belgian or Portuguese to help with signings from South America... UEFA will love this..


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

so utd get valdes to sit on their bench, and liverpool get to pick between mignoflap or nod off jones. amazing.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

only one reliable source (sauce) and his name is IndyKalia


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Kiz said:


> so utd get valdes to sit on their bench, and liverpool get to pick between mignoflap or nod off jones. amazing.


Ain't it awesome?

Juve tipped to pip us for Sneijder. Hopefully its true 'cause I am sick of seeing Dutch players linked to United all the time just because LvG is here. Sneijder is not the best candidate for who we need now.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Only reason for signing Valdes is to annoy Liverpool which works for me. Sad that such a talent will be sitting on the bench though.

£30m (if true) for Bony is pretty crazy even by today's standards but he's a proven goalscorer and they can afford it so good for them. Was always odd that they got rid of Negredo and left themselves with 3 strikers for the season. Jovetic has just never been fit for a run in the side and Dzeko is so inconsistent and pretty garbage for like half of the season. Be interesting if Pelle shuffles the system to get Bony and Aguero in the same team. Amazingly despite the price tag I don't see it. Not when it really matters anyway. Potentially great deal for Swansea though. Missing January anyway and they should be safe this season bar a bad collapse so even if they have to wait until the summer to spend the money they should be fine. Would also take Nastasic if he's off on the cheap. Pelle's treatment of him seems super harsh. I know he had a bad few games but he's behind Boyata which is about as disrespectful as it gets. So much for Pelle being a nice guy :no: Liverpool selling Suso is fairly hilarious too. *


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Sliver C said:


> Ain't it awesome?
> 
> Juve tipped to pip us for Sneijder. Hopefully its true 'cause I am sick of seeing Dutch players linked to United all the time just because LvG is here. Sneijder is not the best candidate for who we need now.


Sneijder has been linked to us for like 4 years now, and it's never looked like happening. sooner he goes to Juve or somewhere else, the better.

do not want Vlaar, we have enough injury prone CB's with Evans/Jones/Smalling, don't need another crock, especially one who's 29 now


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Silly Seabs, don't you know that Valdes isn't going to sit on the bench? Nah, he's to replace De Gea when you sell him to Madrid in about three weeks time for whatever the fuck kind of gypsy magic landed you Di Maria (Also known as a metric fuckton of money). Easy money.

Inb4 we lose out on Shaqiri to Stokalona.

Also, Milner and Delph to us on frees in the summer doing the rounds


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Pretty sure we're not actually after Shaqiri. We've got no money to spend, Barrett has denied a bid, and James Pearce has no knowledge of it. The same link occurred in the summer via Di Marzio, which means he's likely getting his information from the same place as last time.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Inter has tabled a 20 mil offer acc. to multiple sources and Shaqiri wants the move. So that's probably close to being done.

Hojbjerg to Augsburg on a loan is close as well. Bayern waiting for an extension before sending him off (though I suspect it will only happen once he returns).


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

milner leaving a title contending team where he gets plenty of game time and money at the age of 29 would be hilarious. if he wants to come to his senses, he should sign the deal. otherwise, bye.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, Milner should definitely stay. He's got a heap of game time this season and been very, very good.

I'd take him in an absolute heartbeat though. He's severely underrated.

Reading the Kay piece, it seems he doesn't think he has a long-term future as a starter at City. That's fair if he wants to leave for that reason. His want to play is a good trait. He could easily be satisfied with potentially being on the periphery of success.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Silly Seabs, don't you know that Valdes isn't going to sit on the bench? Nah, he's to replace De Gea when you sell him to Madrid in about three weeks time for whatever the fuck kind of gypsy magic landed you Di Maria (Also known as a metric fuckton of money). Easy money.
> 
> Inb4 we lose out on Shaqiri to Stokalona.
> 
> Also, Milner and Delph to us on frees in the summer doing the rounds


Whether De Gea leaves or not is another issue, but it is in no way related to the Valdes signing. 

If De Gea leaves, United should just transfer all that money right into Levy's account, 'cause Lloris is the only replacement we can accept, impossible or not. But I don't think things will come to that. A good CB signing soon and Champions League football next season would be enough to keep De Gea happy.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Kiz said:


> milner leaving a title contending team where he gets plenty of game time and money at the age of 29 would be hilarious. if he wants to come to his senses, he should sign the deal. otherwise, bye.


Can Milner not sign with Liverpool for nowt already with contract up this season, thought it was 6 months pre-end he could walk?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/553180013437415425
Loaned to Inter for free and 18 million in the summer.

FFP reasons, allegedly.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/553213249613996032


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/553251294245572608
Wonderful banter by the Everton board.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Scott Sinclair is set to join Aston Villa.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

https://vine.co/v/Ou7KEH9z00T

Silly Ballbag.

How do you embed Vines?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Think you can only post them when they're on Twitter.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/507892674859253761


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

what is your problem MOZ???


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Don't trouble yourself, CP

He is beyond our help


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I JUST LIVE FOR BANTAH


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/552963489208500225


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Banter? I was talking about your double-posting problem and your disregard for forum rules further up the page

Not in my thread, m80


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Hopefully Anders goes somewhere he gets to play.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Shaqiri to Inter is some of the best business they've done in a while


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Banter? I was talking about your double-posting problem and your disregard for forum rules further up the page
> 
> Not in my thread, m80


I make the rules round here, big bollocks.

If you've got a problem with it, unblock me on Twitter and say it to my face x



el dandy said:


> Shaqiri to Inter is some of the best business they've done in a while


Can you get back on topic please, mate?

Cheers.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/553413887312551936wow can we not sell our only DM worth starting


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/553570005670195200
:drose 

PSG ut


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Would Madrid seriously sell Varane in the summer? If so we need to be all over that. And sign his mate Pogba too while we're at it. And Reus. Cahill, Schurrle, Salah and Oscar can ut and make room for them.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*May as well just get rid of Ivanovic and sign FABIO too at that rate Joel.*


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Well Cardiff are going back to blue, so they are no longer lucky. Fabio will likely leave.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Pretty sure we're not good enough to get Fabio.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Fabio never really existed, he was a myth.


----------



## RATED R RULES (May 27, 2007)

He was a bloody myth at QPR when on loan I can tell you that


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

So city to sell jovetic and finalise the negrado deal now, to bring in Bony and Lacazette.

not seen much of Lacazete any good?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

If City get Lacazette I'd be physically sick. Would make no sense though unless Aguero is leaving.

He's fucking brilliant btw.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Assaidi is going to one of the clubs Western Sydney is better than.

Inter want Lucas but in the same way they've structured the Shaqiri deal. Hopefully that doesn't happen, but I bet it does because it makes no sense.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I wanted Lacazette at Liverpool. We signed Balotelli instead. Lacazette 25 games in all comps, 20 goals. Balotelli 18 games in all comps, 2 goals










Also really can't wait until January is over. Seen us linked to so many good players but we'll end up signing gash like Delph.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

If we let Lucas go we are doomed. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/553889503081820160


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

edin, jojo out, super wilf and even more super lacazette in.

sounds good to me


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

lacazette is fantastic. Can be deployed in multiple roles as well.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

DA your opening post is gash. Bring back Kiz and his OP which actually contained transfers.

Typical from you. Typical.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

http://www.transfermarkt.com/statistik/letztetransfers

Go nuts


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

I think Bony will be a fantastic player for City tbh. He should be entering his prime now and with Aguero's injury record, and the amount of games City play, he'll get plenty of game time.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

and rumour of the day goes to.....

Stoke are hoping to improve their attacking options with a loan move for Man City striker Edin Dzeko. (Stoke Sentinel)


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

wkdsoul said:


> So city to sell jovetic and finalise the negrado deal now, to bring in Bony and Lacazette.
> 
> not seen much of Lacazete any good?


Lacazette is exceptionnal. As a huge Olympique Lyonnais fan, I hope he stays for a long time. He's not in a hurry to leave either but if clubs comes with a huge check, It'll be hard to keep him :kd

Anyway, here is a good scouting report (since then he scored 4 more goals in Ligue 1. He's leading the scoring race by a wide margin : 19 goals in 20 games) :


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i hope he stays in lyon too, at least long enough for lyon to win the league again.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

They really could win it this year - It will be their best chance IMO. Marseille look to be fading (the downside to Bielsa) and as long as Blanc is in charge PSG don't seem to give any fucks. 

I'm pretty sure Lacazette will go in the summer though. He's looking at astronomical wages at a huge club. 

United plz. Flopcao's wages will be waiting.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Kiz said:


> i hope he stays in lyon too, at least long enough for lyon to win the league again.


Rumour has already moved to Jay Rodriguez, and/or messi... lol


----------



## binex2010 (Jan 13, 2015)

:clapthread title


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

> Sources: Toronto add Sunderland's Jozy Altidore for Jermain Defoe, cash
> 
> 
> Sunderland and Toronto FC have agreed to a deal to swap strikers, with Jozy Altidore heading to the MLS club and Jermain Defoe returning to the Premier League, sources confirmed to ESPN FC.
> ...


http://www.espnfc.com/story/2242968...ltidore-from-sunderland-for-jermain-defoecash

It's a sad day for my Potatoes of the World Cup XI. :dozy


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

so somewhere between 1 dollar and 10 million dollars.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Hoping Juve can get in on Jovetic.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Kiz said:


> so somewhere between 1 dollar and 10 million dollars.


A bit kind to Altidore that. Probably from 10 million to paying them an additional 10 million.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

42 league appearances, 1 goal. England will miss the Doze :dozy

Defoe could be a nifty pickup for Sunderland.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

The Ivory Coast Football Federation has tweeted (in French) to say Wilfried Bony has signed for Manchester City from Swansea.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Good squad signing for Citeh.



Rockhead said:


> 42 league appearances, 1 goal. England will miss the Doze :dozy
> 
> Defoe could be a nifty pickup for Sunderland.


* 2 in 70 if you include his spell at Hull.

Let's be fair, his goals per game stat rises from 0.0238 to a WHOPPING 0.0286 rounded to 4 d.p if you do it that way :dozy

Has to be the worst prem striker in history (who has played more than 50 games) based on goalscoring. If you include all round play then I would imagine he's still easily in the top five. I'd be interested to see if anyone can name five worse strikers based on the above points.

I know the mackems have a transfer committee, but whoever was the driving force behind that transfer really shouldn't be involved in those types of dealings at pro level. I'm fairly certain that it was close to a unanimous opinion on here that he would flop again, although one Yank (who I will save from embarrassment) was hyping him up to no end.

I for one hope he doesn't leave because I'll miss moments like these:



















http://http://www.101greatgoals.com/gvideos/lolz/sunderlands-dozy-altidore-misses-a-sitter-v-west-ham-from-3-yards-out-ball-hits-his-bum/


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

awwww yis


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Kiz said:


> awwww yis


Wilfried Bony will wear the number 14 shirt for Manchester City. A shirt, as someone on Twitter has pointed out, has previously worn by Roque Santa Cruz, Jo, Kiki Musampa and Gareth Taylor. Absolutely no pressure on the Ivorian, then... 

:laugh:


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

The same as any player who's signed for City then.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Andre said:


> I'm fairly certain that it was close to a unanimous opinion on here that he would flop again, although *one Yank* (who I will save from embarrassment) was hyping him up to no end.


I can't remember if this was me or Mikey, hopefully this is a L for Mikey.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Probably both of us. :side: 

He was coming off a great year in Holland. Thought he finally developed into a real striker. For the record, I don't think I hyped him to be amazingly good, or anything. Just average enough...

He's complete shit, however.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

We're losing Rudy to Hull for £4.5m, 5 months after we could've let Rhodes (scored less than Gestede in 2014) for £12.5m.:no

We were never getting that offer again, and now look. Gutted doesn't cover it. He'll do well in the Prem, where Rhodes is so reliant on service. Only Doyle at Chesterfield scored more goals last year in the FL than Rudy. As much as we need to raise funds, I wish we'd sold Rhodes as we're never going up in a million years under The Cautious One, who's probably still creaming himself in his sleep after getting another outstanding point at home to the mighty Middlesbrough over Christmas.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

This is the most shit window ever. I hate January window as is...this one just sucks. 

And of course, we signed a 17 year old.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Mikey Damage said:


> Probably both of us. :side:
> 
> He was coming off a great year in Holland. Thought he finally developed into a real striker. For the record, I don't think I hyped him to be amazingly good, or anything. Just average enough...
> 
> He's complete shit, however.


The key words in that post being "in Holland" :evil The last line really got me for some reason btw. So blunt :lol

I'm sure that Dozy Van Kuytzman Winkel will look the tits back in Merca, rather than the utter dogs eggs that he has resembled over here.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Eto'o wants out and has also told several players (namely Stones and Barkley) they need to leave if they want to further their careers.

Honest man that Samuel.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

wenger and moureen having a moan about bony.

if they don't know the rules of ffp, they should probably shut up. the 25 mil we are guaranteed to get for negredo is included in the net spend, so essentially bony costs nothing.

it's all part of the conspiracy against chelsea tho.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

American footballers are so bleak, there is not anyone to hype up. It is a bad time. 

I can't think of a single player to be excited about.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Eto'o wants out and has also told several players (namely Stones and Barkley) they need to leave if they want to further their careers.
> 
> Honest man that Samuel.


:krillin

Always liked him


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Mikey Damage said:


> American footballers are so bleak, there is not anyone to hype up. It is a bad time.
> 
> I can't think of a single player to be excited about.


Julian Green? :shrug


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

I already miss Jozy :dozy


Realistically though if the MLS defense is anything like out in Holland and he's got Bradley playing with him who apparently has a good relationship with him then he'll likely score enough goals to justify the move. He seems like a nice enough lad and i'd rather he plays in a shitter league if it means he gets to score goals. Even if he doesn't he's still being paid 80k a week so his agents played a blinder there. As a straight swap it looks like it has potential to work for both teams. Hopefully it works more for us :side:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

This window is grim. There is literately no point in the January window anymore. It's like a birthday compared to Christmas. There is 1 or 2 big transfers and then a flurry of activity between smaller teams.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Eto'o wants out and has also told several players (namely Stones and Barkley) they need to leave if they want to further their careers.
> 
> Honest man that Samuel.


Is this from the same sauce who also said that during half time of one of the games, Eto'o stood up in the changing room and told the entire team that Martinez is ruining their careers?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

This Martinez sounds like a shit bloke.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Guillem Balague @GUILLEmBalague · 1h1 hour ago
A couple of transfer stories: MUFC made a €35m offer for Otamendi that has been rejected. More on @REVistadelaliga 6pm today

Guillem Balague @GUILLEmBalague · 60m60 minutes ago
Also, both United and Arsenal asked for Gabriel (Villarreal). They can only get him paying his €20m buyout clause. More on @REVistadelaliga

balague pls


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Irish Jet said:


> Guillem Balague @GUILLEmBalague · 1h1 hour ago
> A couple of transfer stories: MUFC made a €35m offer for Otamendi that has been rejected. More on @REVistadelaliga 6pm today
> 
> Guillem Balague @GUILLEmBalague · 60m60 minutes ago
> ...


Otamendi has a €50m/£38m buyout clause in his deal which no one will pay out. He would have to push to leave but due to Lim takeover of Valencia has resort to lot loans deal & 3rd party deals get in players so they are on the edge of FFP. Otamendi is also 3rd party owned by Doyen Sports Group who have ties with Mendas & where the people involved in deals of Mangala to man city & Rojo deal to us last year. Its big reason why Valencia would want a full buyout cos get more money as Doyen take large cut of any deal & Valencia afe now side who on the mend slowly under Peter Lim. So they can afford to be a lot tougher with clubs when asking for key players unlike in the past where had accept due to debts on club & lack of investment/money from board. 

What might be interesting is Negredo deal to man city will either have pay €28m to man city if get CL or €24m if finish below 4th in table so either way have pay man city which why Man city got Bony make money back from selling Negredo in summer so Valencia may still need have cash in hand in order to fund the eventual Negredo transfer in the summer, worth a thought.

Otamendi been superb this season when ever I have seen him play. Outstanding in 2-1 over real few week ago. When he was at Porto thought was a good cb but nothing else but his move to Valencia has seen him look different player maybe lacking motivation at Porto & needed fresh challenge & can't say not been wrong. Valencia style very high pressing & lot work rate played with 4 at back or with 3 with Otamendi being flexible in either shape can play left side cb or right cb in 2. Fine as 3rd cb & known to fill in well at RB for Argentina couple times I believe.

His up there in La liga in terms of best cb in Spain personally I would say Godin is the best cb in la liga at present but shouldn't that take away from Otamendi having a very good season none the less. Not worth the £38m/€50m buyout though. I would of said the £26m is high/fair enough fee to start off with. Can see us going back in to Valencia trying to see if they are willing to reach agreement on lower fee then £38m/€50m but least not sitting on ass this month & are looking at bringing in a cb this window cos think we badly need one as Evans & Smalling just can't be trusted at all anymore. 

But since its Balague saying this then its most likely a lot of crap. The man has unique ability to make stories from square root of bugger all so many times then when showed up to be lies he says nothing for ages on end or says deal was close or interest but bid failed or agent fee couldn't be agreed in time, SSDD.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

will be the 2nd highest paid player behind kar kar. whole new del piero thing didnt quite work out as planned


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Irish Jet said:


> Guillem Balague @GUILLEmBalague · 1h1 hour ago
> A couple of transfer stories: MUFC made a €35m offer for Otamendi that has been rejected. More on @REVistadelaliga 6pm today
> 
> Guillem Balague @GUILLEmBalague · 60m60 minutes ago
> ...


Doesn't look like anything's going to happen this window anyway. Targets are just not available. At best, De Gea may sign a new contract, which is more than we can hope for.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

De Gea will sign a contract but he's gone in the summer. I've accepted it. Every time these Madrid/Barca stories get going they happen and the Valdes signing pretty much confirmed it for me. 

Madrid better pay the fuck up. Or give us Bale, or take Rooney too.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Didn't de Gea once say that if he returns to Spain he only wanted to go back to Atletico? Maybe I have got that mixed up and I guess footballers do lie a lot.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I wouldn't call it lying. It's on-the-spur-of-the-moment judgment. People change, circumstances change.

Cesc had said that you could kill him if he ever joined Chelsea. Of course, he didn't mean it. It was his passion for Arsenal speaking back then, but with time - it all changed. The downside of recorded words I guess.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Not transfer related but i'll post it anyway.

David Trezeguet, former Juventus goleador has retired from professional football. 

Underrated, yet world class striker. He could score from every anywhere, in every position. A 0.5 goal/game with the French team, his Internationnal career was unfairly killed by Domenech.

Anyway :















To this day, this goal that gave us the Euro 2000 championship, is and always will be one of my all time favourite football memory (if not the best).

Thank you David.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Don't know whether I'd class him in the World Class bracket, but he was really good.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Defo underrated but yeah wouldn't say he was a world class striker. Was seriously good during his prime.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Apparently Chelsea's interest in Juan Cuadrado is building, with Salah and/or Schurrle making way. He was good at the World Cup. Probably shit sources, but England and Italy are reporting it. Any Serie A watchers wanna weigh in on him?


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Joel said:


> Don't know whether I'd class him in the World Class bracket, but he was really good.


IMHO, He had world class talent. He didn't have to touch the ball many times to score. And his sense of space was exceptionnal. He knew where to be at the right time.

He's not the leading foreign scorer in Juve's History for nothing (despite suffering several injuries).

But he was the kind of striker that is so rare to find nowadays. The Gerd Muller kind. He would have thrived even more in the 70s or 80s.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> Apparently Chelsea's interest in Juan Cuadrado is building, with Salah and/or Schurrle making way. He was good at the World Cup. Probably shit sources, but England and Italy are reporting it. Any Serie A watchers wanna weigh in on him?


He's just a Colombian Willian. He'd be an upgrade on Salah and Schurrle, but he's not worth £27m to sit on the bench. We should be looking to bring back Thorgan Hazard and shipping out Salah.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Wouldn't mind us making a play on Schurrle if he's going to be shipped out. It'd come down to if Chelsea wanted to deal with us and we might have a chance since we're no where near them in the table. Be similar to the Mata deal last season if it came to fruition.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Bad Gone said:


> Not transfer related but i'll post it anyway.
> 
> David Trezeguet, former Juventus goleador has retired from professional football.
> 
> ...


Not sure he ever scored a goal from outside the box.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

will chelsea ever stop stockpiling attacking players of all ages?


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Seabs said:


> *Wasting more money on another CB only means we're even less likely to develop a decent partnership there which should be the main aim for now to give 2/3 CBs a consistent run together and see how they work out. If we're sticking with 3 at the back then a left sided one would work because I don't trust Rojo or Evans. I guess a Vlaar would be fine but not if it's at the expense of Jones and Smalling getting a run together because no CB will be quick fix.
> 
> Will be overjoyed when Strootman retires and we can stop being linked with him. Will take Carrick and Blind over his crocked legs all day long.*


That's all well and good, but we'll need our CBs to stop injuring themselves from putting their boots on for that to happen, which doesn't seem to be realistic
I hope I'm wrong, because Smojo looked to be forming a decent partnership. I got overly optimistic that we were now building a solid CB partnership, then both, not one, but both, get injured. We're just not allowed more than 2 players fit per position this season it seems 

And on Strootman, I think he'd be a good signing. Not only does he add some much needed strength and power to our midfield, and not only does he possess actuall footballing qualities to go along with that, but he's actually a midfielder! No more Rooney playing in the centre and Di Maria up front nonsense
I'd prefer Christoph Kramer over him, though


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Don't think Schurrle would be a great fit for us. We seemingly having nothing to spend this window anyway.

Bascombe said we want Mings in the Telegraph. Again, assuming it'd be for summer if we are interested.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

I would love it if Liverpool bought Schurrle. He'd spend every game cutting in from the wing and having a pop, instead of laying it off for Sturridge/Sterling. He's the very definition of a glory seeker - always wants his name in the headlines instead of being a team player

I think either this window or the next De Bruyne will join an English club. He'd be a good buy for anyone and I'm surprised he didn't get more of a shot at Chelsea


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

People used to say the same thing about Sturridge when he was at Chelsea, maybe it was because they both had their opportunities and playing time limited and were trying to make an impact whenever they could :shrug

As soon as Sturridge was given a major role and was shown that someone had faith in him, he began to SAS (







) it up :dance2


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

But Schurrle is a completely different player who wouldn't offer us what we need, nor is he a viable transfer target.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I was just explaining his glory seekerness :rudy


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

I can see where you're coming from, and I of course could be wrong and he could turn out great, but don't forget Sturridge was being played out of position for the most part. When played in position he showed real potential; especially at his loan with Bolton


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Schurrle shoots a lot, because that's all the guy has. He's not very good at anything else. Always makes me laugh when people want him over Willian, when Willian is a far more complete player than Schurrle is at this moment and possibly ever will be. Whenever Schurrle starts, our play breaks up all the time. He has a very nice shot and is very good at exploiting space. And that's it.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

'You miss 100% of the shots you don't take'

- Wayne Gretzky

- Michael Scott

- Andre Schurrle


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I think Schurrle would be good in a team that highlights his strengths. Basically like Liverpool with Sturridge etc. Dunno what team he'd fit in with in the Prem though.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Green Light said:


> 'You miss 100% of the shots you don't take'
> 
> - Wayne Gretzky
> 
> ...


Best post in the entire thread, tbhatembenarfa


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Talking of Ben Arfa, he signed for Nice but isn't allowed to play for them because he's already played/registered for two teams this season so he's left in limbo till next year. He's gonna be so fat :mj2






:mj2


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

So 16 year old Norwegian Odegaard has signed for Real Madrid after spending the past few months visiting Manchester United, City, Liverpool, Bayern Munich, Barca, Ajax, etc. Crazy to see such demand for a 16 year old
Apparently he's signed a contract in the range of 40-80k a week, too!



Joel said:


> Schurrle shoots a lot, because that's all the guy has. He's not very good at anything else. Always makes me laugh when people want him over Willian, when Willian is a far more complete player than Schurrle is at this moment and possibly ever will be. Whenever Schurrle starts, our play breaks up all the time. He has a very nice shot and is very good at exploiting space. And that's it.


I'm surprise people prefer Schurrle to Willian. It seems he's quite underrated to be fair. Willian not only has a shot as good as him, but he does a lot more, too. Just an all round better team player who compliments your attack very well


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nah, Willian doesn't have a shot as good as Schurrle. His shot isn't that great and he can make some poor final pass decisions, but he gives so much balance to the team with his workrate and he links up well with the rest of the offence.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

douglas costa confirms chelsea made an offer for him which was rejected by shakhtar


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

Eto being shopped around to A-League clubs apparently... Don't know if anyone's posted it or cares, just thought it was funny when I saw it.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Joel said:


> Nah, Willian doesn't have a shot as good as Schurrle. His shot isn't that great and he can make some poor final pass decisions, but he gives so much balance to the team with his workrate and he links up well with the rest of the offence.


From what I've seen there isn't much in it. Willian doesn't shoot as often but most of his shots are very well struck and often trouble the 'keeper. Schurrle shoots pretty much everytime he's in sight of the goal, and only like 1 out of every few are the least bit threatening. Most of the time there high and wide, or on target but easy for the 'keeper to handle. But seeing as you watch far more of them than I do I'll bow to your superior knowledge

And yeah, I think every team that intends to challenge for the title needs players like Willian. Well, in recent history anyway. He reminds me of the role Park used to play for us, and Milner for City now infact. Not the main, standout, star players of the team, but bring so much balance and help keep the team ticking through tricky periods of the season. Not every player has to be a super duper talented, tricky showboater; you need some players to do a job for the team, too

Blind sort of fits that role for us at the moment and I think he's been our best signing of the season! I didn't think I'd be saying that at the beginning of the season after buying Herrera, Di Maria and Falcao!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

willian was a 30 mil signing

i mean surely there's a bigger expectation than being a good 2 way runner?


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Kiz said:


> willian was a 30 mil signing
> 
> i mean surely there's a bigger expectation than being a good 2 way runner?


In todays market, £30m is standard for a "2 way runner" 

But seriously, the players I mentioned didn't only do some pressing and tracking back; they had a lot more to their game as well. It was just, as well as being a creative outlet at times, their main priority was to shore up the team and make sure they were balanced

An example would be Arsenal. There team of a few years ago was brilliant - very good to watch. The one with Fabregas, Nasri, Wilshere, Song, RvP, Walcott, etc. But they never really challenged for the title despite being a quality team and that's because they were too lightweight. Too many of the same players who weren't going to do the dirty side of the game when needed. If they had a few more Willian's, or Park's, or Milner's who were willing to sacrifice their attacking play in order to bring balance then I think they would have won more


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

while that's more than fair to say, willian played some of his most attractive football while being the main creative outlet in shakhtar and anzhi. he's definitely developed a more defensive side to his game, but it's strange that they're going to potentially outlay a big fee for a very similar style player in cuadrado. but i guess as long as other teams stupidly finance chelsea cast offs it doesnt really matter.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Kiz said:


> while that's more than fair to say, willian played some of his most attractive football while being the main creative outlet in shakhtar and anzhi. he's definitely developed a more defensive side to his game, but it's strange that they're going to potentially outlay a big fee for a very similar style player in cuadrado. but i guess as long as other teams stupidly finance chelsea cast offs it doesnt really matter.


Yeah, he can do both sides of the game really well. But, to be fair, at Chelsea they have Costa, Fabregas, Hazard and Oscar doing most of the attacking so he I think he's not as vital to there attack as he was at his previous teams, and, as a result, isn't as heavily relied upon to create something

Don't get me started on Chelseas transfer business - they're bloody genuis'! Compared to us, they get players so cheap and sell players for so much!
If Chelsea had our recent transfer window, Welbeck would have gone fo £40m, and Di Maria would have signed for £30! :lol


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Kiz is definitely right in saying that Willian was overpriced. He's not a £30m player. Maybe we thought we were getting more when it comes to attacking. I would love him to put up better numbers, but I don't think it's going to happen. Really don't want Cuadrado. He's not a bad player at all, he's not better than Willian, so that's too much money for a squad player.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Green Light said:


> They'll probably beat us to go above us. That would be so awful but at the same time I can appreciate there would be something almost poetic about that happening. A kind of great cosmic injustice done as a personal attack on me by the footballing Gods.
> 
> *Pardew will probably sign free agent Shola Ameobi and he'll come on and score the winner.*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/558723085130817536


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I miss you, miss you so bad
I don't forget you, oh it's so sad
I hope you can hear me
I remember it clearly

The day you slipped away
Was the day I found it won't be the same
Oh

Na na na na na na na

I didn't get around to kiss you
Goodbye on the hand
I wish that I could see you again
I know that I can't

Oh
I hope you can hear me cause I remember it clearly

The day you slipped away
Was the day I found it won't be the same
Oh

I had my wake up
Won't you wake up
I keep asking why
And I can't take it
It wasn't fake
It happened, you passed by

Now you are gone, now you are gone
There you go, there you go
Somewhere I can't bring you back
Now you are gone, now you are gone
There you go, there you go,
Somewhere you're not coming back

The day you slipped away
Was the day I found it won't be the same no..
The day you slipped away
Was the day that I found it won't be the same oh...

Na na, na na na, na na
I miss you


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Darren Fletcher will SOON be a West Ham player.

#Sauced #DoublePost #WheresTheArtetaMoneyBill


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm very happy for Fletch as he's been a great player for us and deserves a nice ending to his career after coming back from that illness, but I honestly don't think he's good enough for West Ham at this point. He's played like a wannabe conference player this season sadly 

Hopefully I'm wrong and it's just that the pressure of playing for a club as big as United after coming back from that illness got to him. If he plays like he did in pre-season, which I know isn't anything to go on, then I believe he'd be a good signing

Don't want him doing too well, though! Don't want him helping West Ham take a top 4 spot away from us this season


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

He'll be a great influence in a dressing room but he looks completely finished as a player. Will probably score when we play against him though. Laugh until cry.

Gabriel is a good signing for Arsenal. They finally look like they have some depth defensively.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

If it stops the rodent-like wanker Scott Brown from captaining Scotland, then I'm all for a return to form and regular action for Darren.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

I like Scott Brown. The way he steamrolls over any motherfucker that gets in his way reminds me of good ol' Keano, and if anyone reminds me of Keane, you're alright in my books

He doesn't have an ounce of Keane's ability, but he's still a decent player


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Artur Petrosyan ‏@arturpetrosyan 46s46 seconds ago

Konoplyanka to Roma is almost done. Clubs have agreed the deal, but the player asked to wait a little. England is his desired destination.

presumably means the salah deal is off


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Welcome to Crazy Fucked-up Mad World, in which Napoli and Roma are considering bids for an Aberdeen player.

link

And we're set to sign Donervon Daniels on loan. West Brom fans: is he any good?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Konoplyanka to Roma is big for them, along with Gervinho and Iturbe, dem wing options bama4


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

SPAZ #2 said:


> If it stops the rodent-like wanker Scott Brown from captaining Scotland, then I'm all for a return to form and regular action for Darren.












Immortal status confirmed.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Kiz said:


> Artur Petrosyan ‏@arturpetrosyan 46s46 seconds ago
> 
> Konoplyanka to Roma is almost done. Clubs have agreed the deal, but the player asked to wait a little. England is his desired destination.
> 
> presumably means the salah deal is off


Probably us. Wonder how he'll like being played as a wing-back?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

cuadrado soon to be a chelsea bench member


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

€33m and Salah on loan for the rest of the season. 

Jeez.

Schürrle is off to Wolfsburg for €27m.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

ROUSEY said:


> Scott Sinclair is set to join Aston Villa.












#ITK


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Various local media saying we want to sign Ings and loan him back for the rest of the season. Why is beyond me considering he's out of contract at the end of the season and we need a striker now, but I guess we're getting in early and agreeing a deal essentially for the summer ahead of other clubs.

Yes, Danny Ings.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

33 million is a lot of money. Salah going the other way is okay, was really never good enough for the club. Disappointed that Schurrle didn't turn out to be good. Was awful nearly all the time he started this season, and didn't do enough coming on as a sub. He only knew how to shoot, and even then he was incredibly wasteful. Oh well. Hope he does well at Wolfsburg. If Cuadrado can at least do more off the bench than Schurrle and Salah, then this was a good move.

Loaning Ings back for the season is lel, especially when your three other choices are trash. Studge can't return soon enough.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Somebody put a stop to this plz


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Cuadrado should surely start ahead of Willian? He'll offer more than him on everything bar work rate - which he still has in abundance - but Willian's is just out of this world.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Maybe it's just four of the five steps to signing Mings. :evil

I think he's an upgrade on Borini, but then you need to get Borini through the exit. It's also not saying a whole lot that he's an upgrade on Borini.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm al-right with this move since I'm still foolishly thinking that Mario will come good.

He's an upgrade on Borini, eligible to play in Europe, and with room to grow. I know some may say that we need to sign that big-name that will put us up there but the Winter window is not the best time to do that with the prices being set at what they are.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Origi and Ings both coming in the summer surely means Balotelli is a goner.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Waffelz said:


> Cuadrado should surely start ahead of Willian? He'll offer more than him on everything bar work rate - which he still has in abundance - but Willian's is just out of this world.


He's been as wasteful as Willian has been in the final third.

Seems the deal is going to be £23.3m and Salah on loan with add ons taking it up to the release clause of £26.6m. Schurrle to Wolfsburg for £22m. We're still short of one more attacking midfielder.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Douglas Costa awaits.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no he doesnt

Sky Sports News HQ ‏@SkySportsNewsHQ 1m1 minute ago

BREAKING: Sky sources - Fiorentina coach Vincenzo Montella claims winger Juan Cuadrado has signed for Chelsea. More on #SSNHQ 

congrats on vincenzo montella becoming a SKY BBQ FLAVOURED SAUCE


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Really wish people would stop buying Chelsea rejects for piles of cash.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Ings is welcome because he's an instant upgrade of Borini, Lambert and Balo. Would be annoying if we loan him back though, we need him now. Already a good player and still very young, could turn out to be very good business. 

Next seasons strike force could potentially be Sturridge, Ings, Origi and hopefully a top striker that'll fill the void left by Suarez.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

> Liverpool Echo @LivEchoLFC 50m 50 minutes ago
> #LFC £4m Danny #Ings bid rejected by Burnley who say wait until summer


It's happening........


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

If Ings is being signed to compete with Sturridge as a starter straight away then it isn't a wise signing. Much like Balotelli, Lambert, Borini he isn't good enough to lead the line for a big club yet

If he's being signed for his potential, and is going to be bought alongside a more experienced, prolific forward, then I think it's a good move of Liverpool


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Liverpool still signing flavour of the month British players. :woo*


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

We can't loan him back as it breaks PL rules, so Burnley aren't selling. I wonder if we'll just forget before summer comes and we can sign him.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Fletcher to West Ham and Anderson to Internacional apparently. with Carrick out injured, we have 3 CM's left in Herrera/Blind/Fellaini then?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

And Rooney will start there ahead of any of them.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Renegade™ said:


> Fletcher to West Ham and Anderson to Internacional apparently. with Carrick out injured, we have 3 CM's left in Herrera/Blind/Fellaini then?


Rooney, Di Maria, Mata, Januzaj & Valencia have all played CM this season, too


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

It's time for the biggest panic purchase-fest in football; that's right, it's Transfer Deadline Day! 

Who will your club be paying extortionate amounts for today?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The Andoshow is officially over.

Excuse me as I cut myself.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I hope someone storms the SSN Studio and smacks Jim White in the face with a dildo.

Can't wait for the dozens of tosspots to gather outside every ground to try and out-banter the rest. Nothing's topping the two Norwich lads who pretended to bum each other against the gates outside Carrow Road.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Not watched SSN today (and I'm not planning on doing so) so I wouldn't know for sure but apparently they've ditched the reporters thing in the wake of that guy getting a dildo rammed up his ear on the last deadline day: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ts-transfer-deadline-day-chaos-September.html


And in other news Rob Oof looks absolutely delighted at joining Leicester:


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Was in tears when I first saw that. The studio having to keep their composure immediately afterwards was nearly as good.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562243738060472321
It all makes sense now..


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Davide Santon off to Inter on loan with an obligation to buy.

His Mrs sticking the boot in on her Twitter machine apparently










http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/spor...tle-uniteds-davide-santons-girlfriend-8562868

Boggles my mind why this club is seemingly so desperate to get rid of all our defenders.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

THE YAK

jon cotterill ‏@Pitacodogringo 6m6 minutes ago Sao Paulo, Brazil

Man United's Anderson said to be on £110,000 per month at Internacional - plus signing on fee of £1.2million - 4 year contract #ludicrous 

"@bbcsport_david: #MUFC contacted #AVFC suggesting may recall Cleverley from loan if option to buy now for £7m not taken"


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Anderson will captain Brazil to World Cup glory in 2018.

Not a doubt in my mind.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Why would anybody pay Anderson that amount of money? 

This is the first deadline day in forever where Arsenal fans aren't arsed that we won't sign anybody. We only really needed a centre back and we got one (the DM shit feels like a summer issue). Jim White'll have a time of it trying to make this shit seem exciting. They should just get Kate Abdo on webcam and be done with it.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

is schurrle going to wolfsburg or not?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

eto'o may cancel his samp contract :lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> is schurrle going to wolfsburg or not?


He already is a Wolfsburg player. He's on his way to Germany now.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Today can't go by without mentioning how horrific a transfer Brown Ideye was. Has to be in contention for all time worst.

Sad to see Anderson go but in reality he went years ago. Was so promising in his early years. RIP SUPER ONE.*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

So Yakubu is the biggest deal yet lol?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

SCHURRLE :mj2

My heart bleeds. Frustrating and not enough to his game, but I liked the guy and loved how different he was to our other attacking midfielders. I really hope he does well at Wolfsburg.

I hope we play Cuardrado - Willian - Hazard. I've had just about enough of Oscar and his inconsistency. Reckon Willian will look better through the centre.

I think it's ludicrous we only have 4 options for 3 places. Absolute madness. If no one else is brought in, Mourinho better start using Brown as an option.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Lennon to Everton on loan till the end of the season is apparently all but done. Just needs to sign.

He can't play center half or in goal, so I'm a little confused..


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

You can have Podolski, Joe. I think Inter fans have already had enough of him.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Kate Abdo tho.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Sawyer's tits > Abdo.

Anyway, farewell to Fletch. A fine player for us when at his best but the time is right for him to move on/be moved on.

Still have great memories of going fucking nuts over this goal....






It cut the gap to something like 9 or 10 points and I remember being convinced that we would catch Chelsea. Ah, the folly of youth.

Thankfully, I'm a miserable, pessimistic bastard these days.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562377432255455232
Noice.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

QPR tried to send Zarate back to West Ham so they could get Jarvis on loan. It hasn't worked. Triffic man management from Arry. :arry


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Greg signed?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562392579736887298
:bigirimana and a bunch of our other scrubs to Rangers on loan


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I need to start becoming a BuLi hipster and watch Wolfsburg. De Bruyne and Schurrle. :mj2

Watching the NBC Deadline Show and they say that Cuadrado is a much better attacking option than Schurrle. That's what was needed, someone who can make a difference off the bench. Price doesn't really matter, because once again the Schurrle sale basically balances it out. Sucks that both Salah and Schurrle are gone, because the only option in those attacking positions is Cuadrado. We are still probably favorites for the league, but can't count City out, they will be much better with Bony and Yaya in the squad. Bony particularly can be important.

Arsenal have done good business. They didn't need much but they got their defender. Also with Ozil seemingly kicking into form, they should be making top 4. Surprised Liverpool didn't do anything, but then again they spend loads in the summer. Wish those relegation fodder teams were doing more business to keep the window interesting, but that's the winter window for ya.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Green Light said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562392579736887298
> :bigirimana and a bunch of our other scrubs to Rangers on loan


That'll be their careers finished then, having to play for the arseholes formerly known as Rangers is enough to break anyone's spirit!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

There might be a need to create a special Classic Sports Thread Section just for this

What a wild ride it has been. I'm just glad I was able to share this journey with you all

January Transfer Window 2015

Never Forget


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Not surprising given the thread starter.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

'January Transfer Window Thread For Every Known Football Club In Existence (excluding FC Barcelona and a fuck load of other clubs)'


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

So Mike Ashley has started his own 'two teams, one manager' FM game in real life..

nice work.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Abysmal window. Not sure anyone has really had a big window. City strengthened but not enough to catch Chelsea this season imo unless Chelsea have an injury crisis and realise they have barely any depth. Really amazing that a team like Chelsea can be so low on depth. Basically have 6 defenders, 4 CMs, 4 AMs and 3 CFs. Been lucky this season with injuries too. Would be such a feat to go the whole season without any more than a couple of players injured at once. Letting both Salah and Schurrle go was odd. Agreed with Joel on playing Cuadrado over Oscar and Willian in the middle. Wouldn't even call Oscar inconsistent because the average performances have been too consistent this season and it seems the better performances are coming against teams like Swansea when they're not really essential. 

More of a Window for laughs highlighted by us giving out "go on then he can come and train with us for a few months" loans out and the Newcastle/Rangers loans. 

Shame to see Fletcher go. Hope he gets plenty of games at least for West Brom.

Great window too for man management. So many players told they can leave on loan and didn't end up leaving. Lambert rejecting Villa was especially amusing. *


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

I've seen people give so much credit to Chelsea for how they do business in the transfer market, but compared to us they are amateurs. We actually managed to offload Anderson. Sure, he went on a free, but the amount of money the club will save on filling tha cafe up will be sure to compensate for his loss

Just noticed he's still only 26, too. That's only a year older than Herrera. Feels like he's been around forever

A part of Manchester Uniteds soul has departed us now....










Leave the memories be


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Jan windows are usually piss but this one was incredibly dull.

No complaints from our perspective though, we got our CB. 

Got a DM aswell... albeit a kid, no need for one anyways atm with Le Coq bossing.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

wkdsoul said:


> So Mike Ashley has started his own 'two teams, one manager' FM game in real life..
> 
> nice work.


Hopefully Ashley won't be around for much longer and rangers fans will finally get a fresh start with some real fans running the club, I'm not expecting much from the on-loan players but who knows any average player can make it in Scotland :lol


----------

